# BaseDao



## steve77 (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand ein gutes verständliches beispiel für eine BaseDao geben? Danke!

Gruß

stefan


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Was soll denn das sein???


----------



## steve77 (3. Apr 2008)

Man kann in einem projekt alle datenbankspezifischen sachen kapseln in einer dao und die basisklasse, von der alle abgeleiteten klassen erben, das ist die basedao!


----------



## byte (3. Apr 2008)

Für Hibernate: http://www.hibernate.org/328.html


----------



## steve77 (3. Apr 2008)

ich bräuchte ein gutes beispiel, oder eine gute internetseite!


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Das heisst Generic Dao und ist zB hier beschreiben: http://www.hibernate.org/328.html


----------



## steve77 (3. Apr 2008)

werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen, danke


----------



## steve77 (3. Apr 2008)

ist nicht schlecht, aber mit hibernate, das wollte ich eigentlich nicht, hast du eventuell noch ne andere adresse für mich?


----------



## foobar (3. Apr 2008)

Das Spring Framework bietet auch Unterstützung für DAOs und nen coolen JDBC-Wrapper


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

iBatis bietet Unterstützung für DAOs und kann SQL Statements in XML Dateien auslagern, kann auch von Spring genutzt werden


----------

